# supplement to help with coat shedding



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

No supplement.

Just daylight and elbow grease.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Nope, but a good roll in the mud often helps free up that loose hair.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

No supplements will help with shedding, but I've heard if you cover a horse in vegetable oil, the coat will all shed out in a day or two.

No, I've never tried it. The very idea of a horse coated in oil and then whatever they've been rolling in giving them a breaded look isn't something I'd be willing to try! :shock: :-x


----------



## Gmac (Aug 6, 2008)

speedracer- I'm not really excited about that breaded look either, and I don't want to have to deal with trying to get the oil out of their coat. 
I was thinking that someone was giving something to their horses that as a side benefit helped with the shedding.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

With our hot weather I was thinking of combing the loose hair out as the horses were uncomfortably hot. So glad I didn't as cold winds and temps below freezing returned. I think the loose hair still helps protect them from the cold. Lots of rolling is the horse's way of dealing with loose hair.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Saddlebag said:


> With our hot weather I was thinking of combing the loose hair out as the horses were uncomfortably hot. So glad I didn't as cold winds and temps below freezing returned. I think the loose hair still helps protect them from the cold. Lots of rolling is the horse's way of dealing with loose hair.


 Im in the same boat. Last week, it was close to 90F every day and stinking hot. I shed everyone out with the shedding blade and vacuum, and yesterday it dropped from our record-breaking high to below freezing. Needless to say, I had to run out and buy a blanket for my Perch, who is never blanketed.


----------



## Jumper12 (Feb 2, 2012)

good old fashion brushing is the best to shed out the horses! lots of curry-ing will give them a great shiny coat when they are all shed out as an added bonus 
Im in the same boat as a lot of you, my horses are not getting blanketed post-shed! this weather sucks!


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

An old cowboy told me flax helps, all our horses are on it and are at least %50 shedded out dispite the cool temperatures. We use it for the shiny coats and healthy joints, but if thats a side effect, great.



> a horse coated in oil and then whatever they've been rolling in giving them a breaded look


:lol: I get the image of of horse shaped chicken nugget:lol:


----------



## MakeYourMark (Feb 10, 2012)

Speed Racer said:


> No supplements will help with shedding, but I've heard if you cover a horse in vegetable oil, the coat will all shed out in a day or two.
> 
> No, I've never tried it. The very idea of a horse coated in oil and then whatever they've been rolling in giving them a breaded look isn't something I'd be willing to try! :shock: :-x


Lol, I can imagine!! xD


----------



## Duren (Oct 25, 2011)

I was actually about to post something similar. Im having the hardest time trying to get my filly to blow her coat. Her neck and shoulders are pretty much done, her back looks like an old dudes comb over! Her barrel is still horribly fluffy. I rubber curry and use a shedding block about an hour almost ever day and it seems like Im getting nowhere.

On a good note, the coat shes shedding out to is a brilliant copper penny gold! It just looks funny when its covered in patches of cream colored fluff.


----------

